# I finally get my new Canon gear this weekend



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 15, 2014)

This is a useless post except to say I'm excited about finally heading across to the US from Canada and picking up the Canon 6D and lenses I ordered some weeks ago from BH and Adorama. Looking forward to getting back into full-frame and trying out the Voigtlander 20 especially, as well as the 50 2.5 macro. Some obscure lenses that I have a feeling will really perform well. The 40stm and 70-200/4is everyone already knows are great. I'll start shooting and posting soon!


----------

